# Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?



## WarnowSun (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann mich noch an einer Ausgabe in der Angelzeitschrift erinnern wo mit Frolic gefischt worden ist.

Hat jemand von euch mit Frolic Futter welches ich jetzt zum anfüttern nehmen wollte, Erfahrungen ?

Ich hätte jetzt diese Frolicringe durch mein Sieb gesiebt, die schein ja bissl weich zu sein sodass es  kein problem sein sollte dazu noch evtl. eine Sorte pulver oder doch Flüssig Lockstoff ?=? dazu und ab damit ins wasser.

Frage wäre würde das Futter allein ohne zusatz schon gut Brassen anlocken oder sind die Lockstoffe immer eine Versuchung wert ? Oder diese erst zugeben wenn nix mehr geht ?

Das Futter hab ich jetzt schonmal gekauft 3 Tüten je 800g um die 2,50Euro also eigentlich günstiger als Fertigfutter.

Als Hakenköder würd ichd ann doch lieber bei Made bleiben die bringen Bewegung an Futterplatz. Oder hat jemand schonmal so ein frolic angeboten am Haken und auch Brassen gefangen ?

:b|pfisch:

Donnerstag  probier ichs mal aus ich schreib dann mal wies bei mir gelaufen ist evtl. kann mich schon jemand vorwarnen^^ |supergri


----------



## funcarve (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

des öfteren beim Karpfen angeln mit Frolic am Haar n`Brassen gehakt.
Anfüttern: normales Grundfutter mit Mais und Maden. In die Apfelsinengroßen Bälle ein paar Frolic`s mit rein, und ab damit.
Wenn möglich 2 Ruten, eine auf Made/Mais und eine auf Frolic.
Frolic sieben? könnte umständlich werden, da doch sehr frisch und weich, um das Frolic weich zu bekommen, ab in den Backofen.
Flavour kannst du dir sparen, der Eigengeruch des Frolic ist ja gerade der Duft der Brassen und Karpfen anzieht, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, und kann jeder selbst probieren.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Molke-Drink (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Wollte auch mal mit Frolic fischen,aber hab dann leider erfahren das Hundefutter bei uns überall verboten ist.


----------



## Glöckchen (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Nachdem ich's ein paar mal erfolglos probiert hab, hab ich's lieber an unseren Hund verfüttert!!


----------



## tenchhunter (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Ich würd lieber mit normalem Futter anfüttern, da Frolic für Fische schwer verdaulich ist.
jedoch ist der Duft für Karpfenartige sehr anziehen. >>>Deswegen: als Köder ja; als Futter nein!!!!!!!


----------



## Dart (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> .... da Frolic für Fische schwer verdaulich ist.....


|bigeyes, woher hast du denn diese Erkenntnisse?|bigeyes


----------



## Siermann (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

@ tenchhunter: ist ja eigentlich auch für warmblüter gedacht wa!!! und nicht für fische (hab ich jedenfalls mal gehöhrt)
Ich habe eine zeit lang in meine futterspirale gemahlenes frolic hineingetan (pulverform) hat sich schön fest drücken lassen und ich denke mal eine futterladung fein gemhalenes frolic schadet doch auch nich!
Aber ansonsten nicht zu viel davon füttern (nicht tage/wochenlang nur damit) wen du mit frolic anfüttern möchtest dan  mische es lieber m hartmais oÄ!


----------



## Scholli79 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber mit normalem Futter anfüttern, da Frolic für Fische schwer verdaulich ist.
> jedoch ist der Duft für Karpfenartige sehr anziehen. >>>Deswegen: als Köder ja; als Futter nein!!!!!!!



Interessante These, würde mich auch mal interessieren wie Du darauf kommst. Warum sollte Frolic für Fische schwerer als Hartmais, Boilies etc. verdaulich sein? Ich kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.  Ich denke wenn man es nicht übertreibt kann man ruhig auch ein wenig mit Frolic anfüttern, lösst sich ja auch recht schnell auf.


----------



## WarnowSun (2. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

So heute war ich nun los.|rotwerden

Ich habs so gemacht das ich die Frolicringe nur grob zerkleinert habe und erstmal 5 Hände verstreut, den Rest tat ich den Grunderfutter bei.

Als Grundfutter hab ich Bremes von Sensas genommen gehabt...irgendwas was ich noch liegen hatte. Das Grundfutter inkl. Frolic flog dann auch nochmal um die 6 Handgroße Bälle rein.

Da ich mir dachte es ist noch nicht soviel los Wasser ist ja auch noch kalt usw... Angelst mit 3 Angeln.. (2x Winkelpicker 1 x Feederrute). 

Schon gleich nach nur  5 min (!!)  der erste Brassen.
Ich hatte mich kaum hingesetzt^^

Dann ging das gezupfe entgegen mein Gedanken an allen Angeln los....;+ welche jetzt zuerst rausholen.... sodass ich nur noch mit 2 weiter geangelt habe.

Ein Brassen folgte den nächsten 2 sind mir beim Drill entkommen|scardie:. Aber alles im allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann Frolic empfehlen #4
Insgesamt 7 Brassen der größte war 60cm der kleinste 40cm.
Gewicht lag zusammen  bei ca. 9 Kg.

War knapp 3 Std am Wasser die Fische gingen zurück ins Wasser-#h


----------



## Molke-Drink (2. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Feine Dinger,habt ihr nen guten Brassenbestand?Aber hätteste die nicht schonender releasen können?


----------



## Weichmaul (2. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Mit Frolic fische ich gerne, da leicht zu besorgen und recht günstig. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, füttere ich einige Tage mit ganzen Frolic-Ringen an. Die Fische akzeptieren das Futter recht schnell und stellen sich am Platz ein. Karpfen, Brassen sowie Schleien sind die Hauptbeute. Ich fische eine Rute mit ganzem Frolic direkt am Haken! Die andere Rute wird mit einem Stück Frolic beködert, klappt prima, auf den ganzen Ring sind es in ca. 95% der Bisse Karpfen, beid der anderen Rute meistens Brassen und Schleien.
Das Gute, Kleinfische gibt es auf diese Köder nicht.


----------



## Scholli79 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



WarnowSun schrieb:


> ...
> War knapp 3 Std am Wasser die Fische gingen zurück ins Wasser-#h



Ob man nun seine Fische verwertet oder zurücksetzt, sollte meiner Meinung nach dem Angler überlassen sein. Aber eins sollte jedem Angler klar sein, wenn man seine Fische zurücksetzt, sollte man sie auch dementsprechend behandeln. Ich glaube nicht, dass die von Dir gefangenen Fische eine Überlebenschance haben. So wie Du sie "paniert" hast dürfte die Schleimhaut dahin sein. Ich finde es ziemlich daneben, denke mal bitte drüber nach.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## tdh (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Eine Frage: Die Fische auf dem Foto, leben die noch? Wenn ja, hätte ich die nicht zurückgesetzt. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte... die kriegen Pilz, etc... Und Brassen gibt es so was von viele, da danken dir andere Angler (Karpfen, Schleien...) und  der Gewässerwart. Von Brassen, Plötze, etc... gibt es viel zu viele.


----------



## WarnowSun (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Die waren die ganze zeit im Setzkescher und keine Minute am Land glaube nicht das die ein wegbekommen haben. Werden die Fische nachm Wettkampf gewogen schadet das den glaub ich mehr, meist werden die wenn die vorher auch im Setzkescher waren im Eimer gewogen & sind insgesamt noch viel längere Zeit ausser Wasser.


----------



## Siermann (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



WarnowSun schrieb:


> Die waren die ganze zeit im Setzkescher und keine Minute am Land glaube nicht das die ein wegbekommen haben. Werden die Fische nachm Wettkampf gewogen schadet das den glaub ich mehr, meist werden die wenn die vorher auch im Setzkescher waren im Eimer gewogen & sind insgesamt noch viel längere Zeit ausser Wasser.


 

Oben liegen die aber auf dem Stroh |bigeyesoder was das ist,damit machst du die ganze Schleimschicht kaputt,das hast du doch damals gelernt,ich finde das was du gemacht hast mit dem Stroh ist schlimmer als wen sie im schon nassen Eimer (ZB von den anderen fischen) gewogen worden sind!


----------



## tdh (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



WarnowSun schrieb:


> Die waren die ganze zeit im Setzkescher und keine Minute am Land glaube nicht das die ein wegbekommen haben. Werden die Fische nachm Wettkampf gewogen schadet das den glaub ich mehr, meist werden die wenn die vorher auch im Setzkescher waren im Eimer gewogen & sind insgesamt noch viel längere Zeit ausser Wasser.



Bei unseren Wettkämpfen sind die alle schon tod, bevor sie gewogen werden:q


----------



## WarnowSun (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Da liegt nachm Winter überall *Stroh |kopfkrat
Wenn du den Fisch mitn Kescher rausholst legste den doch auch aufn Boden, willste mir jetzt sagen das jetzt bei jedem Fisch die Schleimhaut kaputt geht nur weil auf dem trockenem liegen ?
Ausserdem regeneriert sich die Schleimhaut. Glaub du hast damals nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Scholli79 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



WarnowSun schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du den Fisch mitn Kescher rausholst legste den doch auch aufn Boden, willste mir jetzt sagen das jetzt bei jedem Fisch die Schleimhaut kaputt geht nur weil auf dem trockenem liegen ? ...



Ja, genau so siehts aus, davon geht die Schleimhaut "kaputt". Man legt seine Fische nur dann auf den Boden wenn man vorhat sie abzuschlagen. Was man eventuell noch dulden könnte wäre nasses Gras. Aber staubtrockener Boden ist mit Sicherheit nicht gesund für die Schleimhaut. Wenn ich meinen Fang unbedingt fotografieren möchte, dann leg ich ihn auf einer angefeuchteten Abhakmatte o.ä. ab, auch wenn es "nur" Brassen sind. Soviel Respekt muss sein. Nur meine Bescheidene Meinung. Das soll es aber dann auch von meiner Seite aus zu dem Thema gewesen sein, wir wollen ja keine Grundsatzdiskusion starten.


----------



## PierreNoel (5. April 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Hi,

ich benutze das Frolic anders. Ich nutze das Aroma.

Also Frolic, in heisses Wasser werfen, dann mit nem Mixer total flüssig verkleinern. Und das rote Wasser (incl. frolic eben) als flüssigkeit in dein Trockenfutter mischen (egal welches).

Gibt ne prima Farbe und wolkt total klasse.


Grüsse 

Pierre


----------



## strawinski (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

also wenn ich mich erinnere, dürfen einmal gefangene weissfische laut berliner verordnung nicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden....oder irre ich mich da...ich denke, so habe ich es auch mal gelernt.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Hi,
@Vorredner:
Ja es mag stimmen das das da drinn steht... ABER willst du jeden Fisch kaputt klöppeln den du beim Feedern gefangen hast. Wenn es an einem Tag richtig gut läuft dann hast du ca. 100 Fische gefangen. Die meisten davon sind kleine Rotaugen die sich als erstes den Köder schnappen. Ich sag mal das sind so 65% des gesamten Fangs. D.H. man müsste 65 Tiere töten die man A.) nie alle verwerten kann, da sie zu klein zum Essen sind und jeden Angeltag so viele Köfis mit nach Hause zu bringen.. Nunja... Und B.) ist, jetzt darf ich wieder rechnen. Sagen wir mal an so einem guten Tag sind 10 Angler am See. Dann müsste man ja, wenn alle so gut fangen würden, 650 Jungtiere abstechen. Nach 8 guten Tagen im Jahr ist dann der gesamte Bestand an kleinen Rotaugen futsch und die Tiere wären sinnlos gestorben!

Ja, es gibt dieses Gesetz aber nein es ist nicht sinnvoll... Meiner Meinung nach, ist es viel sinnvoller ordentlich mit den Fischen umzugehen denn dann hat man länger was von und der See bzw. Teich ist nicht leer sodass der Bestand aufrecht erhalten wird und das Gleichgewicht stimmt!

@WarnowSun: Petri zu den Fischen#6 aber...
Die Tiere werden wahrscheinlich, durch die kaputte Schleimschicht, an einer Pilzerkrankung leiden müssen...:v
Ich geb dir nen Tip, hast du nen Fisch gefangen hake ihn sofern es möglich ist im Wasser ab! Nasse Hände bevor du den Fisch anfasst und alles ist gut. Du hast das gleiche Ergebnis, 7 Fische gefangen und die Fische müssen nicht leiden!#6
Mag sein das sich die Schleimschicht regeneriert, aber das ist wie wenn du ne Wunde hast die muss auch erst mal verkrusten um zu heilen und das dauert je nach Wundengröße auch oder??? Und solange sie nicht zugewachsen ist, ist die Möglichkeit einer Infektion da!

Also geh anständig mit den Fischen um#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## strawinski (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

ja, ich weiß, ich nehm ja auch nur die für die köfis und die ich nicht brauch schick ich ja auch nach hause zurück aber wer macht denn noch hegefischen außer den russen,die wirklich alles essen oder den osteuropäern...eigentlich niemand... die bestände verbutten. aber eigentlich sind sie ja vor 5 Mio. jahren auch verbuttet und noch immer da. also was stimmt denn da nicht. villeicht brauchen die uns gar nicht und kommen ganz gut ohne uns klar.


----------



## sc00b (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Hoi, 
wie habt ihr den Frolic am Haken fest gemacht? 

Wollte dieses WE mal auf die Brassen bei uns wurden 6pfd+ eingesetzt.. am Haar kenn ich das aber so an den nacken Haken? Aaufstechen oder wi emacht ihr das? Er müsste doch eigl wegplatzen wenn man ihn auftsicht.. 



mfg


----------



## fishing-joe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Frolic am Haken, das habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen.

Die sind zwar weich, aber der haken geht schlecht durch oder sie brechen auseinander.

Am Haar geht besser...


----------



## strawinski (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

das würde ichauch mal gern wissen. heut probier ich mal mit nem boliebohrer und danach den haken durch. oder den haken vorher richtig warmmachen dann müßte er durchgehen. aber vorsicht bevor er ausglüht. mit der karpfenmontage müssten doch die experten auch die dinger die irgendwie durchbohren und festmachen.


----------



## Micha:R (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Naja wenn man Frolic am Rig fischt muss man  nix bohren.   Einfach die  Schlaufe durchs Loch  ziehen und über den Haken stecken .  Auf Frolic  fängt man hier in der Saale  gut  große Brassen.


----------



## Silurid666 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

moin,

ich hatte mal ne kurze phase in der ich gezielt auf karpfen ging, wie gesagt kurz ca halbes jahr...
da habe ich fast ausschliesslich mit frolic geangelt. und ja, karpfen haben gebissen - nur zudem auch grössere brassen >kilo und auch zwei prachexemplare von schlei haben sich das hundefutter am haar einverleibt.

zum anfüttern würde ich sagen: nicht zuviel - das zeug hat solch einen intensiven geruch der sich im wasser auch verteilt. zwei maximal drei handvoll - und da frisch geöffnetes frolic sich sehr schnell auflöst - nach max zwei stunden köder wechseln und ne handvoll nachfüttern.

mfg


----------



## Micha:R (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Am besten   die Anköder Frolics aus der Tüte raus  und paar Tage austrocknen lassen.  Dann halten die Teile auch  bissl länger


----------



## strawinski (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

sagt doch mal, was macht ihr denn mit den ganzen brassen? räuchern?


----------



## Micha:R (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

zum beispiel als waller köder  wennse nich  über 40 cm sind


----------



## sc00b (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Ja am Rig.. abe rich möchte die an der Pose anbieten da ich vll 5-10m nur raus muss und ich nen Monovorfach nehme... also Bohrer etc sind da.. alte bzw etwas harte frolics auch..


hab mir das so vorgestellt:













welche würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Am ehesten Nummer drei, wobei ich mir wohl eher einen Frolicteig machen würde. Ich denke Frolic ist nicht als direkter Hakenköder gedacht, weil er zu leicht bricht. Lieber am Haar oder zu Teig verarbeiten.

edit: meinte natürlich Nr. 1, der haken muss frei sein!


----------



## strawinski (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

das erste sieht bestens aus...habe gerade probiert. bolliebohrer geht beim frolic sehr gut durch. ein zweites loch würde dann reichen für das karpfenrig,dann könnte man auch den stopper setzen.....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Hi,
wenn dann die 1!! #6 Warum? weil da die Chance am größten ist den Fisch zu haken! Musste beim Anschlag die Hakenspitze erstmal durch so Frolic Ring durchprügeln wirste den Fisch nicht unbedingt landen können geschweige denn in nen Drill einzusteigen... Die Hakenspitze sollte, also frei sein

Ich würde sowieso keine ganzen Ringe nehmen. Ich würde es versuchen, einen Frolic Ring zu vierteln und dann die Vier Stücke am Haar aufziehen. Und wenn das die Mini-Rotaugen oder Brassen ins Maul bekommen, nehme ich ganze Ringe!

Greetz FF


----------



## sc00b (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Werde dann mal Samstag losziehen und dann folgt der Bericht...

teste dann jeweils.. 1x als ganzen RIng 1x geviertelt aufm Haken..am Haar geht schlecht mit Pose und Monovorfach?


----------



## sc00b (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Hoi, 


hab grad mein Tackle klar gemacht - hab mir dann überlegt doch eine einfach reinzu pfeffern mitn blei am Anti Tangle und nen Kevlarvorfach mit Haar dort tue ich dann ein Frolic drauf. Die 2te mache ich mit Schwimmer aber mit Rotwurm dann.


----------



## sepia (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



strawinski schrieb:


> sagt doch mal, was macht ihr denn mit den ganzen brassen? räuchern?



Die nächste Brasse die ich fange, wird in appetitliche Häppchen als Fischfetzenköder für Raubfische verwertet.
Da freut sich der Gewässerwart und ich freu mich auch wenn ich dann was fange. Hab selber schon versucht was anzustellen, bin aber leider immer am Grätenreichtum gescheitert.
Also wenn jemand noch ne kulinarische Idee hat, immer her damit. Das Fleisch soll ja bis auf die Gräten gut sein


----------



## sc00b (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

Fischfrikadellen.. was sonst?^^


----------



## lorn (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



sc00b schrieb:


> Fischfrikadellen.. was sonst?^^



dem kann man nur zustimmen^^


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



WarnowSun schrieb:


> Da liegt nachm Winter überall *Stroh |kopfkrat
> Wenn du den Fisch mitn Kescher rausholst legste den doch auch aufn Boden, willste mir jetzt sagen das jetzt bei jedem Fisch die Schleimhaut kaputt geht nur weil auf dem trockenem liegen ?
> Ausserdem regeneriert sich die Schleimhaut. Glaub du hast damals nicht aufgepasst.


Oh man was ich da sehe und lese kann ich kaum glauben|rolleyes,
erst die Brassen hältern nur um ein Gruppenfoto zu machen was eigentlich auch schon total daneben ist dann die Fische auf den trockenen Boden legen was für sie defenetiv Folgen haben wird evt. sogar den tot für sie bedeutet und dann hier noch so unverbesserlich reden wenn dir Leute Tips geben wie man Fische richtig behandelt.Jeder der nur ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand besitzt muss sich doch denken können das trockener Boden für die Fische schädlich ist.Mal ganz ehrlich.So Leuten wie dir gehört der Angelschein entzogen.Klingt zwar hart aber für sowas habe ich einfach kein Verständnis.Sowas darf einfach nicht sein!!


----------



## strawinski (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

wie könnt ihr nur die brassen essen.....seid ihr russen oder was????? ist ja wiederlich !!!!! ich glaub die kann man gut räuchern.......


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



strawinski schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr nur die brassen essen.....seid ihr russen oder was????? ist ja wiederlich !!!!! ich glaub die kann man gut räuchern.......



Die Äußerung soll man jetzt mal nicht weiter beachten , ich hoffe das sie Ironisch war |krach:


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Die Äußerung soll man jetzt mal nicht weiter beachten , ich hoffe das sie Ironisch war |krach:



Denk dir nix. Es gibt eben Menschen, bei denen ist die Zubreitung von frischen Lebensmitteln nicht weit gediehen. Höchstens so: "Hurra ich kann kochen. Auf die Tüte, fertig, satt!"


----------



## strawinski (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

natürlich wars ironisch gemeint, also nicht böse nehmen, aber man trifft selten jemand, der brassen isst.hab letztens welche so um die 5 kilo gedrillt im bodden...die wahren klodeckel...


----------



## lorn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*



strawinski schrieb:


> natürlich wars ironisch gemeint, also nicht böse nehmen, aber man trifft selten jemand, der brassen isst.hab letztens welche so um die 5 kilo gedrillt im bodden...die wahren klodeckel...



also ich finde brassen, auch aus dem ofen, super lecker


----------



## lorn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mit *Frolic* große Brassen ?*

und noch ne frage: ist es unbedingt notwendig anzufüttern, weil mit dem frolic kommt man ja net so weit?


----------

